# Canon 5D Mark II Rumored Specs and Details



## CanadianMe (Mar 12, 2008)

Canon 5D Mark II Rumored Specs and Details from Gizmodo.com


The calendar tells us that the 5D, Canon's second best DSLR range, is due for a refresh. It comes from a message board, so take this with a grain of salt, but someone on DP Review forums has posted specs for a second generation 5D with the following changes: A modest 15.3MP up from 12.8MP, and a massive 2 stop bump in light sensitivity to 25600 ISO. The cam will supposedly shoot at 6fps instead of 3, and will have dual Digic III processors instead of a single Digic II cpu. The AF system will use 29 points instead of 9, and it'll have the same weather sealing as the topline 1Ds Mark III, as well as live view. The announcement is supposed to come on April 22nd, at $3500. That's a lot of stat smather, but the bottom line is that Nikon's D300 better watch its ass. [DP Review via Photography Bay, _thanks Eric_]
The new 5D II will not be released at Photokina, but instead will be a surprise announcement on April 22, according to a source I am unwilling to disclose. The specs of the new camera are as follows (final name unavailable): - 15.3 MP full frame CMOS sensor (vastly improved light-gathering capacity per pixel: improved micro lenses; miniaturized micro circuitry; enhanced signal/noise ratio)
- Weather sealing same as 1Ds Mark III
 - Dual Digic III with all-new "CXR" NR system reported to best 3rd party NR software. Available as a C.F with 4 levels of customizable parameters.
14 bit A/D conversion
 - ISO 12800 (C.F. up to 25600)
 - Reported 1 2/3 stop sensitivity improvement
 - All-new 29-point TTL CMOS sensor
with 12 cross-type for F/2.8 or faster lens
(35% faster than 40D)
 - Micro lens fine adjustment for up to 14 lenses
 - 300,000 exposure shutter durability
 - 6.0 / 3.0 fps
 - 3.0" LCD
922,000 pixels
 - EOS Integrated Cleaning System
 - Live View (improved from 450D; latest generation)
 - 6/3 fps continuous shooting for up to 68 frames
 - MSRP $3499, available June 2
​
The CMOS in the new camera will be an entirely new generation, not based on the current flagship or the current camera it is replacing. The reason Canon can do this without cutting into the 1D series is because the new flagship will best the 5D in 3 key areas: frame rate, buffer, and AF. Canon recognizes these are extremely important to sports photographers. No one shooting pro sports goes backwards to save a few thousand dollars on a body. Canon knows this and understands it isn't competing against itself - even if amateurs on forums such as this (who wont buy the pro-series cam) do. The CXR NR system will detail retention at 12800 similar to 3200 on current model, though a 1 2/3 stop improvement is the conservative, stated estimate. Canon hopes to create a "wow" factor with a conservative estimate that surpasses itself in studio/ pro review tests, because they know at this level, you'll be looking there. The philosophy here is that it will create such a "buzz," many who would not consider this camera will consider it. Calling a 2-stop advantage a 2-stop advantage would simply be meeting expectations. FPS will also slightly exceed 6 (and 3), as stated. Canon received negative feedback for the 6.5 FPS quoted in the 40D and learned from their mistake here. (Expect Nikon to underpromise at D3 and above cameras in the future. This is common when technology advancements under perform "consumer pull")
 The weather sealing will, in fact, be the same as the current flagship. This is in direct response to Nikon and Pentax. Expect full weather sealing to be a feature in all but low-end (Rebel) bodies in the next cycle. You can thank Pentax for this.
 Battery life will only be improved by just under 10% due to the extra processing required.
 The market segment is not in direct competition with the D300. Just as the 5D created a new class of camera 3 years ago, the new 5D will create a similar new niche above the D300, but below the current Canon flagship. It will remain the affordable, full-frame niche that Nikon chose not to produce. The new Canon flagship, this Fall, will have a "1.5:1 price/performance advantage to the Nikon flagship." (Read carefully: this statement refers to the coming Canon flagship, not the 5D II being discussed here).
​ http://gizmodo.com/367086/canon-5d-mark-ii-rumored-specs-and-details


----------



## astrostu (Mar 15, 2008)

Now _that_ would be a nice upgrade to my Rebel XT.  I think I'm planning for the purchase sometime around 2011.


----------



## atp_design (Mar 18, 2008)

What are the benefits with a DigicIII processor vs the existing DigicII ?
Secondly, if your in the market to buy a 5D now, is it worthwhile waiting for the 5D vII ?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

here we go again 

wonder if that means I'll be getting an invite in the post soon?


----------



## atp_design (Mar 18, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> here we go again
> 
> wonder if that means I'll be getting an invite in the post soon?


seems as you're member of the week it is your duty.


----------



## Mystwalker (Mar 19, 2008)

MSRP $3499 ... what does that mean in terms of real sell price?

I know for cars, TVs, and computers, noone pays MSRP ... is this same for cameras?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 19, 2008)

but we had the *real* specs in this thread already! 

Anyway, the web is full of 5D mkII specs for almost 2 years now :lmao:

And several release dates, which had "leaked out" via some _reliable sources of information_ ( :lmao: ) are way back in the past now


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2008)

> What are the benefits with a DigicIII processor vs the existing DigicII ?


I believe that it has improved image quality & noise levels.  Probably faster processing and maybe less power usage.
All the latest Canon DSLR cameras already have Digic III processors.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 21, 2008)

Mystwalker said:


> MSRP $3499 ... what does that mean in terms of real sell price?
> 
> I know for cars, TVs, and computers, noone pays MSRP ... is this same for cameras?


 
Nobody pays retail anymore, so why should you?!

/commercial


----------



## atp_design (Apr 9, 2008)

Bringing back an old thread.
Any more news on the release of this camera ?


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 9, 2008)

...Just like the specs of the d90 have been leaked. It's probably total rubbish, it wouldn't be hard to make that stuff up. And I don't think the d300 needs to watch it's ass, the price is actually closer to the D3. It sounds like the specs will be closer to the D3 as well.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 9, 2008)

A new 5D is way over due by at less a year, it is ether best camera every made or Canon sees no need to replace it.


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 9, 2008)

I do think the 5D replacement is overdue, but I could also see some overanxious photographers coming up with this convincing spec sheet and trying to flood the web with it in order to get Canon to come forward and say, "This is false information...we were going to wait to release the 5D replacement until next year, but since there is so much misinformation making the rounds online we have decided to unveil the 5D replacement early..."


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 9, 2008)

is the new iphone coming out also?


----------



## atp_design (Apr 9, 2008)

surely someone has to know something official !?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 9, 2008)

Los Angeles said:


> is the new iphone coming out also?



Haha, what are you talking about?

iPhone with 3G or something? Yeah, that'll be this year in the U.S.A. But I wouldn't expect a serious overhaul until next year.

Back to the rumored Canon 5D replacement, those specs are too good for $3500 in my opinion. But, you know, maybe I'm wrong. But I don't think so.


----------



## markus obermayer (Apr 17, 2008)

Hallo. On the German website of Canon there was a few days ago specifications of the new 5d Mark II. But in the evening Canon changed the page and the "old" 5D was there again. Someone did a screenshot (you can see here), but I was wondering if also other people saw this? Please let me know, I am very curious!!
http://www.pbase.com/image/95761104
Markus


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not seen it.

And such things are very easy to fake.

So I would have some doubts ..


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 23, 2008)

CanadianMe said:


> ...The announcement is supposed to come on April 22nd, at $3500.


Well then, that was that then.


> - MSRP $3499, available June 2


I guess now we wait till early June...


----------



## shivaswrath (May 21, 2008)

and still waiting. . .


----------



## neilattopspeedtuning (May 27, 2008)

man, i do need a goood upgrade to my original drebel!!!  

:-(


----------



## astrostu (May 27, 2008)

The rumors got a kick on Monday when Amazon posted and then took down a "placeholder" for a book on the 5d Mark II.  But the author posted on dpreview (supposedly, I haven't checked this, just read it in an article) that it was a mistake on Amazon's part.


----------



## thirrouard (May 29, 2008)

Well, if the 5D mkII will really be realeased at 3500$, then I guess the 5D is still a good buy now at 1900$...
But well, I'm wondering if Canon will really realese an upgrade for the 5D, and also, if they do, I guess they will try to be very agressive in price, so they could cut off the D300 sales


----------

